# left overs?



## tara1877 (Dec 22, 2011)

does any one have a good use for the left over yarn that is never enough to do anything with. i really hate to throw it out.
please help


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

I use it to stuff cat toys.
I also have thrown some out in the yard in the spring for the birds to use for their nests. 
Just cut them into small lengths.
I have seen even squirrels take them.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

crochet flowers
set it out for birds (nesting material)
tie together and knit or crochet a project


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I will often use them to make squares that I can later put together for a charity blankie (have a basket to keep those) or make multi-colored hats to donate or give as gifts. I have a small bag of those going right now--each time I get a leftover that matches one of them in color/weight, I add on. If the bit is very small, you might use it to duplicate stitch a few dots on something, too.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I use scraps to make cat toys and small pouches like eye-glass cases since my 10 year old is always leaving his at school. You could also make pencil cases, cell-phone cosies, etc.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

These 'ten-stitch' patterns are good for left-over balls of yarn. I'm putting anything longer than two yards into them. Yes, there will be one heck of a lot of yarn ends to work in afterwards, but that's brainless work and good for knitting meetings where the chatter makes doing complicated patterns risky. The risk is that a mistake will be made and you'll spend the next day ripping back to repair it!
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ten-stitch-blanket
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ten-stitch-twist
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/double-ten-stitch
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ten-stitch-triangle
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/glory-shawl

For an easy crochet pattern that will gobble left-overs, I did three of these:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-15756-1.html I used lengths either long enough to work a single row (for the two queen-size ones) or two yards and up (for the lap-robe sized one).

I can't find the link, but the idea is to knit a very normal tuque/winter cap with 'yarn' made from very short (or some longer) bits of yarn *tied* together and _let the ends pop out all over_. Keeps someone's head warm, seems to be liked by children, and uses up all those tiny snippets of yarn.

Once upon a time - _well_ over a decade ago - Frugal Knitting Haus http://www.frugalhaus.com/scripts/offer.asp used to offer the Inch Worm Vest (top left in the photo) pattern as a free pattern. I printed it out a few times back then, and my ball of too-short-for-anything-else bits is _almost_ big enough to start the vest. There's really no need for a written pattern. Any plain vest pattern will do. It's the same principle as the hat I explained. Tie the bits together - in this case you need a pound's worth - and knit, letting the ends poke out wherever they do.

I would be wary of setting out bits of synthetic yarns for wild critters, just because they _are_ synthetic. Itsy-bitsy claws might become entangled and the synthetics might be too strong to allow detangling.


----------



## tara1877 (Dec 22, 2011)

thank you so much for all of the fast replays. i will have to try some of them.


----------



## scrubsewer (Oct 18, 2011)

Left overs.
I make pincusions from them that look like a cupcake., which I sell or give as gifts, if my stock gets too large.
scrubsewer


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Baby birds get yarn tangled around wings and necks...cutting them off. I wouldn't leave it outside.


----------



## tara1877 (Dec 22, 2011)

i would love to see these


----------



## tara1877 (Dec 22, 2011)

scrubsewer said:


> Left overs.
> I make pincusions from them that look like a cupcake., which I sell or give as gifts, if my stock gets too large.
> scrubsewer


i would love to see these


----------



## scrubsewer (Oct 18, 2011)

Some of the cupcakes. If I do this right you should get the picture.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

Scrubsewer - those are sooo cute! reminds me more of suchi then cupcakes, but eithr way they are too cute!


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

in NZ the old peoples homes are really appreciative of odd bits of wool they use it for crafts


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

I used some odds & ends to make a scarf - see my avatar picture here.


----------



## tara1877 (Dec 22, 2011)

scrubsewer said:


> Some of the cupcakes. If I do this right you should get the picture.


they are really cute, can you send me the pattern?


----------



## ukraftykid (Aug 8, 2011)

I use mine to make toys or to make a multi coloured knee blanket or just a small blanket for my cats beds.


tara1877 said:


> does any one have a good use for the left over yarn that is never enough to do anything with. i really hate to throw it out.
> please help


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Smaller pieces of wool/yarn can be used in the garden to loosely tie plants to a stake so that they don't fall over, the yarn doesn't eat into the bark, trunk of the plant and can be removed after the plant is strong enough to stand by itself.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I make crosses out of plastic canvas and yarn. I have made 1,000's and 1,000's of them and they are all over the world. I also give them to hospitals and they use them for tray favors or the chaplain's use them when they visit the patients. Yarn too small (less than 5') I throw away.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> These 'ten-stitch' patterns are good for left-over balls of yarn. I'm putting anything longer than two yards into them. Yes, there will be one heck of a lot of yarn ends to work in afterwards, but that's brainless work and good for knitting meetings where the chatter makes doing complicated patterns risky. The risk is that a mistake will be made and you'll spend the next day ripping back to repair it!
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ten-stitch-blanket
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ten-stitch-twist
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/double-ten-stitch
> ...


Wow...I didn't realise there were so many sites, I shall be having a look at those.

I generally put all my bits into a bag and use them for stuffing toys...the longer bits I use to sew what I have made together, but those itsy bits go into the "stuffing bag", and they are mixed with bits of cotton from sewing and shreds of material, so quite a good, washable toy stuffing mix. But just to prove that recycling is not a new concept, this is something I learned to do in school way back in the 60's!!!


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

I use the small pieces to put a different color band in hats. A small band of white in a pink hat sets it off real nice.


----------



## grannyeleanor (Jan 1, 2012)

What beautiful work and so intersting to see your ideas. thanks eleanor


----------



## Wheatie (Sep 19, 2011)

I have one of those cupcake pincushions I have had for about 20 years and it is still good. It was a gift fo a friend who passed it on to me'


----------



## grandma jean (Dec 15, 2011)

you could always make baby bootees or blankets made with squares. dishcloths. gloves, socks or if there is enough, baby jackets are always welcome at charity shops. nothing needs to be wasted


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I use them to fill in on projects.


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

realsilvergirl said:


> Baby birds get yarn tangled around wings and necks...cutting them off. I wouldn't leave it outside.


Mamma birds use horse tail hair, mop strings, human hair, dog and cat hair, bits of wire, plastic, sticks etc to make nests. A bit of yarn, whatever the fiber content is not going to hurt. I put my bits out from weaving in ends and see colorful nests all around the area.


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

I am saving mine for a poncho or a baby blanket.


----------



## judi wess (Sep 29, 2011)

I asked the owner of the LYS in Ellijay this same question, she said "mitered squares'. There are lots of easy projects that can be made with the squares.


----------



## Wally-the-bear (Jan 17, 2012)

tara1877 said:


> does any one have a good use for the left over yarn that is never enough to do anything with. i really hate to throw it out.
> please help


This is what I do with left overs. I don't even have to weave in ends. :lol: I keep this one near my Recliner. Others are in the car for emergencies. And my friend love to receive them.


----------



## marileej (Dec 4, 2011)

Yarn remnants can also be twisted together and used as ribbons for gift boxes. Fun to combine bulky yarns with various multi color yarns. I do it with fabric strips too.
I was at Joann's the other day, and noticed a display of yarn cording by Martha Stewart for about$6 per pkg. Looking at it, they took lengths of yarn laid out in multiple strands, and ran a blanket stitch over them to create a cord. I am going to try it.

If you have leftover wool yarn, why not knit into squares and felt it for felted flowers.


----------



## jelver (Dec 4, 2011)

I, too, knitted a "leftover" child's size afghan of even very small amounts of yarn. I have NEVER joined yarns with a knot but I did this one! I trimmed the ends to about 1-1-1/4" and was sure to have one end on EACH side of the afghan, thereby making it reversible? I thought the fringy ends gave it its charm. I'm sorry I don't know how to send a photo. Have another started in crochet and am planning to frog it and do a 10-stitch pattern as suggested earlier by a very helpful contributor. Many thanks.


----------



## e-foley (Sep 18, 2011)

a cathedral afghan is very pretty and a great way to use scraps
http://edcreations.ca/html/cathederal-windows-afghan-patt.html :thumbup:


----------



## jelver (Dec 4, 2011)

This is what I did with leftover yarns. I made sure one of the two ends was on each side and trimmed them to about 1 or 1-1/4". Personally, I thought the "fringe" added to its charm. Have another one going in crochet but plan to frog it and do a 10-stitch pattern suggested by a very helpful contributor. Many thanks.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

If near a sock weight yarn, I make baby socks. A ball about the size of a walnut is enough.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Try 'freeform'. This can be all knitting,all crochet or better still a mixture of both. Even VERY small lengths of lovely yarn can be used. For inspiration check out Prudence Mapstone's site www.knotjustknitting.com She is also on Ravelry.
If you or anyone else is located in East central Scotland, I teach freeforming.PM me for further info.


----------



## patchwork (Oct 7, 2011)

tara1877 said:


> does any one have a good use for the left over yarn that is never enough to do anything with. i really hate to throw it out.
> please help


Hi Tara, Why not take a leaf out of Kaffe Fasset's technique. He used to divide all of his wool into warm and cool colours. He joined and wound all of the cool colours into one or more balls and then did the same with the warm colours. The finished garments were fabulous and very easy to achieve. You should be able to find his knitting book at the local library. I think it was called Glorious colour. This would be a great way to use scraps.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I like all the yarn ends!


----------



## busiucarol (Dec 12, 2011)

I use it to make rugs. I take 3 or 4 strands of yarns, use a big hook,P or Q, and go at it. When you run out of one color, just attach another. I have come out with several nice mats that I use beside my bed. & when they get too dirty to wash again, I don't feel bad throwing them out. Just pick the next color at random. Some pretty unusual combos.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> I used some odds & ends to make a scarf - see my avatar picture here.


I do the same. Sometimes I will use it to make blankets. I just cast on the number of stitches I need for the width of the blanket, knit every row until I run out of yarn, than attach the next ball. It really is simple and fun. Everyone that sees these wants one of their own. I rarely throw any scraps away.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I've made several blankets and shawls this way. I leave the ends and tie 6-8 strands into fringe. I use fray-check on the tops to keep them from unraveling. I've made multi-color and also like colors (scarves).


Wally-the-bear said:


> tara1877 said:
> 
> 
> > does any one have a good use for the left over yarn that is never enough to do anything with. i really hate to throw it out.
> ...


----------



## JohnnyG (Nov 23, 2011)

I knitted my wife a hat (it's in my picture) using relatively short pieces of yarn. It was a kit, of sorts, that I purchased at a LYS in Belfast Maine, but the shop owner had just tied together various lengths, colors, and textures of yarn into a skein, and voila - a hat kit.

Each different yarn was several yards in length. I'm just saving my bits to do something like that.

John


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

Depending on colour, small bits of yarn make great "hair" for rag dolls, or puppets.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

I crochet button covers


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

If you take a netted onion bag put the little scraps of yarn in it and run a ribbon or yarn through the top and tie to a branch ..birds will draw from it..or how about using the scraps of yarn for rug hooking, or making coaster for glasses or bookmarks..


----------



## sdostman (Jun 9, 2011)

I put it all together with coordinating colors and make refugee sweaters for children and send them to Church World Service. Its a simple T-sweater that you can find on line. There biggest request is not a lot of white because in many 3rd world countries white is for mourning. Just stripe it or even string it together.


----------



## Storteboom (Nov 21, 2011)

hi all my little scraps and cut off ends I save for the birds .
Hand it out in a wire basket in the spring and see which birds are knitters ...lol... making their nest out wonderful coloured yarn.


----------



## jennyb (Mar 20, 2011)

I might use the Russian join and no end to weave in.
jennyb


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

I meant to quote this, guess I hit the wrong key, need more coffee.
*I use it to stuff cat toys.
I also have thrown some out in the yard in the spring for the birds to use for their nests. 
Just cut them into small lengths.
I have seen even squirrels take them.*

Just a heads up, there was a thread a few months ago re: acrylic yarn fibers getting wrapped around nestlings little legs and damaging them. After reading it I will be just putting out natural fiber yarns for my lil critters.


----------



## Ladyday (Nov 26, 2011)

I knit squares or crochet them when I has enough squares I sew them together to make a throw.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

scrubsewer said:


> Left overs.
> I make pincusions from them that look like a cupcake., which I sell or give as gifts, if my stock gets too large.
> scrubsewer


Sounds cute! Can you post a picture or directions? I love this idea!


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> These 'ten-stitch' patterns are good for left-over balls of yarn. I'm putting anything longer than two yards into them. Yes, there will be one heck of a lot of yarn ends to work in afterwards, but that's brainless work and good for knitting meetings where the chatter makes doing complicated patterns risky. The risk is that a mistake will be made and you'll spend the next day ripping back to repair it!
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ten-stitch-blanket
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ten-stitch-twist
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/double-ten-stitch
> ...


Glad to see you back again, you have been missed. You are such a fountain of wisdom. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## suzagrace9 (Aug 15, 2011)

Here is an idea for an afghan: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/a-recipe-for-fish


----------



## Punkin (Aug 11, 2011)

I use mine in garden to tie up climbing beans or tomatoes or whatever needs a little support. Colorful too


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

tara1877 said:


> does any one have a good use for the left over yarn that is never enough to do anything with. i really hate to throw it out.
> please help


Join us on the 365 stitches calendar project. The more the merrier.


----------



## dwilhelm (Dec 29, 2011)

I sometimes donate mine to the church to use in the children's ministry. There is often a need for short lengths of yarn in a craft project.


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

For those talking about tieing left overs to make a ball, do you just tie knots?

How long do you make the pieces that you have to weave in after? I think this is a great idea.

Also, do you just knit and let the knot fall wherever?

I love the different posts, Jessica Jean, thank you for some wonderful ideas.


----------



## AmyP (Aug 8, 2011)

You can make rectangles for Warm Up America afghans. If you don't want to put the pieces together you can send them to the organization and they have volunteers that will. There is also a box at our local Micheals that you can donate pieces to. Here is the info: http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/warmup.html


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

Check out Knitted Balls on google or your search engine. Lots of ideas for small bits of yarn
My DD used it to make small squares in afghan stitch and make baby blocks out of scraps, I use them for scarves.


----------



## Jean 45 (Dec 7, 2011)

tara1877 said:


> does any one have a good use for the left over yarn that is never enough to do anything with. i really hate to throw it out.
> please help


A knitting friend has loads of small balls of baby yarn. She couldn't bear to toss them out. She knit a baby sweater with them but didn't weave the tails of yarn in, just knotted it, trimmed the ends and kept knitting. It was the cutest sweater she had made.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

These are all great ideas. I love the ten stitch patterns. We have a knitting group and often get donated yarn that isn't enough for a large project. I have made scarves by tying ends together and leaving the knots show. They are well liked.


----------



## Bain (Apr 7, 2011)

I make little dollies. You just braid the strands for arms and legs and sew on googlie eyes and hair. Just let your imagination go. There are examples on the internet of how to actually do it, if you can't figure it out, but it is real simple and the kids love them.


----------



## scrubsewer (Oct 18, 2011)

Left overs;

Someone needs to write a book.
scrubsewer


----------



## Nema (Mar 23, 2011)

I make a variegated shawl and donate it to a local fundraiser.


----------



## kmwr2003 (Dec 29, 2011)

baby hats you can donate to local hospitals for preemies


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Jessica-Jean - thanks for all these sites. I've saved them in my favourites and if I get around to doing all my favourites, I should be about 92 :lol:


----------



## mak123 (Jan 24, 2012)

My Aunt makes dusters with the left over yarn(if it's not enough to do anything else with), she takes a wire coat hanger stretches it out to an oblong shape, cuts the yarn in 7" pieces and ties it onto the hanger, so that equal lengths hang off the hanger, until she fills up the
oblong, she uses the curved hanger part like a handle. She then stretches the hanger into the shape of a tuning fork, kind of.They work really great. I can (hopefully, if I figure out how) to send a pic of it shortly (within the next day or so if needed) christine


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

e-foley said:


> a cathedral afghan is very pretty and a great way to use scraps
> http://edcreations.ca/html/cathederal-windows-afghan-patt.html :thumbup:


Very nice pattern. Thanks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jonibee said:


> If you take a netted onion bag put the little scraps of yarn in it and run a ribbon or yarn through the top and tie to a branch ..birds will draw from it..or how about using the scraps of yarn for rug hooking, or making coaster for glasses or bookmarks..


These are great ideas - particularly for the birds. I'm going to do that since we have lots of birds looking for nesting material. Thanks. :lol:


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh, yah, I forgot about that! I'll do the Russian join next time and not fringe.


jennyb said:


> I might use the Russian join and no end to weave in.
> jennyb


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

OK - I looked at this and the first part says: Cast on 16 sts Yo K7 k2tog k7 Does this equal 16? Also, can a yo be done the beginning of a row?



e-foley said:


> a cathedral afghan is very pretty and a great way to use scraps
> http://edcreations.ca/html/cathederal-windows-afghan-patt.html :thumbup:


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> I used some odds & ends to make a scarf - see my avatar picture here.


I was just about to tell her about your scarf,,,I remember you telling us about it. I just love it and intend to make some day. Could you send a bigger picture of it?


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes to both questions


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

My MIL gets my leftovers. She makes between 150-200 hand puppets and gives them to the food banks for the families with kids for Christmas.


----------



## MAS (Dec 5, 2011)

I would make the hat or scarf and leave the ends. I like that idea a lot. For a child it would be fun to add light weight beads -- the plastic shape kind , hearts, flowers, etc. --- to the yarn tails. I also make a crochet afghan with left overs that is very colorful.


----------



## white4208 (Apr 2, 2011)

Donate it to a school. I take all my leftover yarn to my classroom. We are always using it to hang things or create things. When it's raining, the kids like to braid it to make things like bookmarks.


----------



## Boomers Mom (Aug 9, 2011)

You can make a striped scarf, the long way, if the scraps are long enough. The ends become the fringe.

Try counting the number of rows knitted in a garter stitch scarf, then cast on that many stitches, matching on the weight of the yarn and needle size. 

Knit a row or two of each color, depending on the quantity of each color yarn for a random stripe. Or knit one row of each color, then repeat the pattern of colors for uniform stripes.


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

Have any of you made the crazy ball? Jimmy Bean {i think} has a video on how to make them. Basically, all you do is take any left over yarn {preferably same fiber content}, and tie it together. I did it and then knitted wraps for the hips, butts, and thighs, to cover yoga leggings or exercise wear. No need to even hide all the joins, they just become part of the fun of a multi-colored skirt wrap. I just single crocheted an edge up the front for a finished look, if that is possible. After my daughter wore hers to class, she got asked to have me make more for some of the group. Some even got yarn from friends and relatives to make theirs. You can also use a solid color in between rows and along edges to make it more uniform. I even used boucle, fun fur, worsted, baby and sock yarn {doubled}. Check out the video and have fun.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

yep, depending on the amount make something, like different colored scarf, oh and it also depends on the type of yarn. Start a scrap afghan. and so much more.


----------



## zonacolleen (Feb 1, 2011)

When I have left-overs, I divide the yarn equally so I now have two balls.

When I have done this with 6-7 groupings, I tie the yarn together -- i.e. a yellow, a brown, a pink, a green, etc. Then I do the same with the other ball.

Now I have two balls of multicolored yarn the same size.

I usually make mittens for charity with these. They will match up and so you have one pair of mittens that look great and alike!


----------



## Punkin (Aug 11, 2011)

My goodness, we have such a crafty and smart group here at KP. I bet we could save the world if we all got together at one time. Who among us wants to be President? Better yet, we are too smart for that one.


----------



## punky158 (Mar 24, 2011)

I have an elderly neighbor lady on limited means who crochets and knits lab robes for nursing homes and newborn blankets for the women's shelters. She wants to help those "less fortunate" than she is and is able to use leftovers very creatively to make lovely things. AND I get to feel good and I am helping HER and her charities.


----------



## Jillpr (Mar 15, 2011)

I crochet granny squares with them and eventually get a really colorful afghan when done.


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

I made a bunch of "leftover" scarves for men this Christmas - knit lengthwise, in strand of yarn per row, leave a fringe at either end and tie them together when you're done. If you knit linen stitch - (k1wyf,k1 on one side, the opposite on the other side, i.e. k1 on the k1wyf and k1wyf on the k1 of the other side) it makes a nice tweedy effect, and you can use whatever you happen to have on hand. "My" men loved them.


----------



## Chickknitter9 (Nov 19, 2011)

Jessica-Jean! I love your "replies"! You have such great fun ideas and wisdom. Thanks for being there for us! :thumbup:


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you all, I have gotten so many ideas here today, I just wish I had 50 hands. I can do a sweater in 8 days, and no matter how many projects I finish, there are always ten times more that I want to do. I love doing them, and then hate putting them together! I sit and moan and groan the entire time I am sewing..

Worse, the ends... In the last year, I have had my glasses changed 3 times to make it easier for me to work, gotten 3 new lamps to put together, including an OTT.. and still I pursue on..

Love these endings projects though..


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

My local library asked us to take over for a lady who crochet pouches that have a 26" crochet chain to go around your neck. The library gives them to the children when they get their first library card. I guess the kids just love them and they have a place to keep their card so it doesn't get lost. I hope I explained this right it a pouch they wear around there neck that hold a card the size of a credit card. It goes much faster to make if crochet instead of knitted, at least for me.


----------



## cheecat (Dec 30, 2011)

e-foley said:


> a cathedral afghan is very pretty and a great way to use scraps
> http://edcreations.ca/html/cathederal-windows-afghan-patt.html :thumbup:


Love this one, definitly going to use this pattern to make a lap blanket out of my left overies for when I'm sitting at the computer or watching TV, thanks for the link


----------



## Gwen Webster (Nov 1, 2011)

There is a way to go on Ravelry and type in how many yards, oz. of a type of yarn you have and then request patterns - oops and up pops the patterns. Can not for the life of me remember, but it is available. Hope this might help - all the boxes are there to fill in just fiddle with it I guess. Gwen


----------



## Mandy's Mom (Mar 26, 2011)

I save scraps of the same color of yarns in a gallon zip-lock bag and when I want a quick, fun project, I knit these scarves. They have been very well received!


----------



## Kathi11 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have never seen or heard of those ten stitch patterns. I think I will have to try one, looks like fun. Thanks for the links.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Punkin said:


> My goodness, we have such a crafty and smart group here at KP. I bet we could save the world if we all got together at one time. LOL! Who among us wants to be President? not me! I'm too busy knitting! Better yet, we are too smart for that one. funny but true!


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

I use the bits and piees to crochet small flowers etc, to decorate the hats I hit for the Chemo kids.


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

I use the bits and pieces to crochet small flowers etc, to decorate the hats I hit for the Chemo kids.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I used mine quiet a few years ago to make my son a large afghan for his water bed. He is srill using it and it still looks pretty good. 
I would start w/ one color and single crochet till it ran out then grab another color and do it again. I just kept adding colors and by the time I got through I had a nice afghan and was really colorful. 
I just tied each new color on and then crochetd over the tails so I had very little tails to deal with when I was done. The knots were pulled in as I crocheted over them and showed very little also. It turned out great. Has been washed and dried many times and still lookes pretty good. 
I have been watching lately and I think it's about time to start anpother one.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I read this fast I thought you said ovaries!


cheecat said:


> e-foley said:
> 
> 
> > a cathedral afghan is very pretty and a great way to use scraps
> ...


----------



## GrannyDeb (Oct 14, 2011)

pocono.carol said:


> I meant to quote this, guess I hit the wrong key, need more coffee.
> *I use it to stuff cat toys.
> I also have thrown some out in the yard in the spring for the birds to use for their nests.
> Just cut them into small lengths.
> ...


I went out my front door to leave for work when a bird was fluttering up side down in my pine tree. When I investigated, it was hanging by a plistic thread which I cut right next to it's leg to free it. That plastic thread could have cut the birds leg right off.


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

How about granny squares of many colors? Make them into a cap, scarf, laprobe or whatever.
Carol J.


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

Russian join the odds and ends and make charity hats for babies, or even adults.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> I use it to stuff cat toys.
> I also have thrown some out in the yard in the spring for the birds to use for their nests.
> Just cut them into small lengths.
> I have seen even squirrels take them.


this same topic was on another group I'm in, and a lot of people mentioned that it was not a good idea to put thread or yarn out for the birds. They can get tangled in the yarn, even a short length. They can ingest it and die from internal problems. It makes their nests an easy target for predators.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

with out reading all the relpy's I can tell you what I do with mine.. most of them I roll into balls.. roll loosly.. and put into baskets.. you can pick baskets up at the dollar store.... I like them to decorate the room with... then I also have a ball or two in my desk drawers with my needles close at hand so I can practice new stitches.. or try to understand a new pattern.. basically I just play with it... I think some toys take very little yarn.. also a scrap blanket for picnics or the car is good.. we don't have central heating so we are always under some kind of throw while watching tv in the evenings...
doll blankets.. rugs... anything that doesn't need to match or be complicated are great for bits.. and pieces... I use to cut up my tiny scraps of material for the birds when I was quilting a lot... they are called dog ears or bunny ears....the birds love them.. I have seen nests with all kinds of fibers in them...
OK I GUESS GIVING THE BIRDS SCRAPS OF YARN IS A BIG NO NO... THANKS FOR LETTING US KNOW.. I WOULD OF NEVER THOUGHT...


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> I use it to stuff cat toys.
> I also have thrown some out in the yard in the spring for the birds to use for their nests.
> Just cut them into small lengths.
> I have seen even squirrels take them.


Bad idea putting it out in the yard for birds to use as nesting material. Baby birds get their legs caught in the strands and can't get free. Ask any bird specialist (ornithologist). Also dryer lint is a bad idea -- if it rains the lint stays wet and the babies can die of hypothermia.


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

There was someone on here asking for such yarn but they unfortunately live in the UK so not viable for yourself I would think.


tara1877 said:


> does any one have a good use for the left over yarn that is never enough to do anything with. i really hate to throw it out.
> please help


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Know of a pattern for a cell phone cosy???


----------



## Cassius (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks very much. Just perfect. I have a lot of left over sock yarn and I have been looking for a circular pattern. 
Sue


----------



## SeahorseLady (Oct 24, 2011)

I make hats for charity with my leftover yarn. My goal this year is to make 100 hats to donate.


----------



## quiltingfun (Dec 6, 2011)

Hello...
Yes, can use left over yarns for many things...... I do and make hats, scalf, can make quilted left over yarn by knitting or crochet make cozy warm blanket.... It is lots of fun being creative with yarns as if were painting.....
Good luck and have FUN.... Hugs


----------



## venicesusie (Feb 19, 2011)

I make bands for my straw hats. They are all on a hook at my back door. When I go out, I choose one to go with my outfit.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh, I like that idea, really dresses up a plain hat.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

I make afghans for Project Linus.
Someone posted this lego blanket
http://allthingsbrightandbeautifulcrafts.blogspot.com/2012/01/crochet-lego-blanket-tutorial.html
I love it, do you think it would ok with many different colors?


----------



## Margatonian (Nov 13, 2011)

I use all odd scraps of wool to crochet cat blankets for the animal shelter and also dog coats for the same animal shelter the coats and blankets go home with the adopted animal Margatonian


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

I make headbands and ear warmers out of them. just google "knit headband patterns" or "Knit earwarmer patterns" There are lots. One advantage to this is I then have headbands to match whatever items I have knitted


----------



## Mary Smith (Oct 12, 2011)

tara1877 said:


> does any one have a good use for the left over yarn that is never enough to do anything with. i really hate to throw it out.
> please help


Find a knitting group (senior centers great places) and donate. They can use for making pompoms for baby hats or adding strips to baby hats to extend the use. Our group greatly appreciates these donations.


----------



## Gma8 (Sep 12, 2011)

I use all my "scrap" yarn to make a giant granny square afghan - one huge aquare - no sewing together at the end! Go in the car and get thrown in the wash when needed. So far one has lasted through almost 25 years of kids sports events.


----------



## WestLAmum (Apr 17, 2011)

I belong to the Tiny Bunnies Movement on Ravelry. We make tiny bunnies and leave them with a note for a stranger to find. They only use a few yards of yarn which makes them perfect for those tiny scraps leftover from projects. Check it out - it's fun to share photos and stories about where they get left.


----------



## Mary999 (May 8, 2011)

I have that avatar of yours as a magnet on my fridge!! Love it


----------



## Angel109 (Dec 6, 2011)

I make cat toys, granny squares crocheted for afghans, slippers. It doesn't matter if everything matches. Some of us like wild and psychedelic!


----------



## Mary999 (May 8, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> crochet flowers
> set it out for birds (nesting material)
> tie together and knit or crochet a project


I have that avatar as a magnet on my fridge, love it!


----------



## Mary999 (May 8, 2011)

Mary999 said:


> I have that avatar of yours as a magnet on my fridge!! Love it


oops did that wrong...haha


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

knit or crochet a baby hat


----------



## caloughner (Oct 3, 2011)

tara1877 said:


> does any one have a good use for the left over yarn that is never enough to do anything with. i really hate to throw it out.
> please help


I use my lo yarn and any lo yarn folks give me to make kits for our church's knitting group. We are a peace pod for the larger non profit group Women4Women Knitting4Peace. We make all sorts of things that are delivered all over the world - from peace shawl, peace scarfs, peace pals, preemie caps, blankets. I take the scraps and combine colors and put enough to make a single item in a reusable plastic zip bag. Kits are available for anyone who wants to knit items for this group. For more info about this group visit the newly developed web site knitting4peace.org to learn all about it.


----------



## Sherlock (Jul 19, 2011)

Linda Dawkin's naturalsurburbiablogspot.com has many zany and imaginative knitted leaves, hearts, novelties for leftovers.


----------



## Christieann4103 (Jan 10, 2012)

I always use my left over yarn to make either knitted or crocheted squares for a program to make blankets for the homeless. Where I live they do it at a store called Pat Catans but I am sure if you check around they probably do it where ever you live. I hope this helped.


----------



## Joanie 5 (Apr 12, 2011)

Schools or senior centers may be glad to get these leftovers.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

Tara,several months ago I am not sure how long ago someone posted the pattern for a child's sweater made from small amounts of yarn tied together and then knit. It was really cute,I have tried to find it again but can't seem to remember who posted it. Maybe someone will remember it and point us in the right direction. :roll:


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

tara1877 said:


> does any one have a good use for the left over yarn that is never enough to do anything with. i really hate to throw it out.
> please help


Never, ever, put it out for the birds! The chance of them getting inextricably tangled in it is far too great. When a bird gets tangled in anything (including the yarn you're working with), they panic, and it's difficult to calm them down to untangle them. Wild birds are he same way. They'll chew off a foot to get loose. Not a pretty thought (or sight).


----------



## JessieCluett (Oct 1, 2011)

Depending on the amount that is leftover. a little could be used for stuffing if needed for anything. Make a blanket by squares for chairty. These are some suggestions.


----------



## Dstan (Aug 11, 2011)

I mak pot-holders and 7by 7 squares and sene the squares to Warm Up America, they sew the squares together and make blankets for the homeless


----------



## JessieCluett (Oct 1, 2011)

Good for you, they must need these and are thankful for them. I am making toys for my local church for their funds. It is not much but keeps me busy as I am housebound at oreseent.


----------



## CTatum74 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have a blanket that started out life as a scrap yarn blanket. Of course it soon came to life and is bigger than me, but I cut out the locked end, took more scrap yarn, and started working on it again.


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

If I'm going to put it out for the birds, I snip it into pieces no more than 2" , usually 1 to 1.5 inches - easy to carry, hard to get tangled


----------



## JessieCluett (Oct 1, 2011)

That would be a good idea, you never know where it will end, a doubke blanket ir bigger. Good luck. Jessie


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks Jessica Jean!!!



Jessica-Jean said:


> These 'ten-stitch' patterns are good for left-over balls of yarn. I'm putting anything longer than two yards into them. Yes, there will be one heck of a lot of yarn ends to work in afterwards, but that's brainless work and good for knitting meetings where the chatter makes doing complicated patterns risky. The risk is that a mistake will be made and you'll spend the next day ripping back to repair it!
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ten-stitch-blanket
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ten-stitch-twist
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/double-ten-stitch
> ...


----------



## PittyPat (Jul 2, 2011)

I put out cotton and wool for the birds and squirrels to use in their nests. I have talked to "birders and teh natural resource folks ,they have told me that this is good if the pieces are short enough, so I cut scraps into 1, 1.5, inch pieces. I see them embedded in nests all over my garden and yard,including the wreath I leave out until spring comes and I change it. I think I will start a blanket with my wool leftovers this weekend and put it beside my chair to work on. PittyPat


----------



## Ranger371 (Oct 29, 2011)

I have found on line some pattern for "tesselated" fish. You make small fish of many different colors and sew them together. type in "tesselated" fish and they should come up. If not let me know and I will search for pattern


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

I used to shake a certain rug out every morning. It left bits of blue yarn outside. Pretty soon a mother robin had made a nest on top of our hangar door, and I saw lots of blue yarn in her nest. It was in solid, so it was o.k. for the babies. I thought that was so cute!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

tara1877 said:


> does any one have a good use for the left over yarn that is never enough to do anything with. i really hate to throw it out.
> please help


You know, kids mittens don't take a lot of yarn. I've often taken those tiny balls and tucked them away and then made Jacob's Coat mittens by pulling out a ball and knitting with it til I run out and then grabbing another one. I make a unisex, no handed mitten and just put pairs together. They go to the school for kids who forget theirs or have none. No kid has refused a pair of these mittens and they seldom are left unclaimed on the school bus (my own kids had theirs handed back to them by the driver next day since there was no one who had pairs like them on the bus). Premie caps can take only the small balls left after one knits a pair of socks and washable sock yarn is great for them, too.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

azmoonbugs said:


> realsilvergirl said:
> 
> 
> > Baby birds get yarn tangled around wings and necks...cutting them off. I wouldn't leave it outside.
> ...


I cut mine into 2" or less lengths and put it out for this. It goes fast.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

I never throw away yarn, you can always start something then change to another piece or color when that runs out. this makes pretty afghans, dish rags, etc


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Ranger371 said:


> I have found on line some pattern for "tesselated" fish. You make small fish of many different colors and sew them together. type in "tesselated" fish and they should come up. If not let me know and I will search for pattern


http://knittingarrows.blogspot.com/2006/04/fish-return.html

scroll way down: http://knittingarrows.blogspot.com/

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/a-recipe-for-fish

http://www.rubber-ducky.net/blog/2005/07/fish-blanket-finished-isnt-it.html

http://www.yarnharlot.ca/blog/archives/2006/05/02/longest_ever.html

crochet (but the photos are gone): http://knittersreview.com/forum/topic.asp?ARCHIVE=true&TOPIC_ID=73353


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

I have been knitting scarfs with leftover yarn for years. I even tie different yarns and colors together in the middle of the row and leave all the ends out. A couple of years ago I started seeing scarfs like these in Kohls and other clothing stores.


----------



## Dot-I (Jun 25, 2011)

Remember the old time "hit-or-miss" hand hooked rugs?? We used to use a piece of burlap as the back ground and just hook away - no pattern - use a scrap as you pice one up. Left over bits of acrylic yarn are SUPER for making one of them. We used to use rug yarn for them so why not use worsted or anything else you want to use up. Those rugs or mats are ideal for an inside door mat. Made many of them...


----------



## procrastin8or (Jul 1, 2011)

venicesusie said:


> I make bands for my straw hats. They are all on a hook at my back door. When I go out, I choose one to go with my outfit.


Do you just braid the strands together - or is it a loopy knit?


----------



## Rnlynnohio (Oct 3, 2011)

I have been using all my leftovers to make a mitered square afghan. Uses up really small amounts. If I have a bit that is too small, I just use the Russian join and add a new color. Using the mitered squares so I won't have any seaming to do at the end. Not sure where I found the pattern.


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

I have this book..titled "Sally Mellville Styles"..she has some knitting patterns in there..where you knit a plain SS very loosely then weave in various yarns..and you do not need much..cause they are woven into small shapes..like triangles. she says it makes a sturdy wearble "fabric"...you could do this for a pillow..or a bag or placemats. there aer a few tricks..you have to do two rows of weaving in each row of SS.


----------



## bilbep (Jun 8, 2011)

I would use it for striped hats.


----------



## ktdeluxe (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh, Jessica-Jean! I love that Glory Shawl! Thank you for sending on the link to that. It is so interesting and would be so much fun to do along with other projects!


----------



## granda (Feb 18, 2011)

As the mother of an elementary school teacher, I always advocate donating for craft projects.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> I use it to stuff cat toys.
> I also have thrown some out in the yard in the spring for the birds to use for their nests.
> Just cut them into small lengths.
> I have seen even squirrels take them.


Acrylic yarns can be dangerous for wildlife :idea: :shock:


----------



## ktdeluxe (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh, Jessica-Jean! I love that Glory Shawl! Thank you for sending on the link to that. It is so interesting and would be so much fun to do along with other projects!


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

O.K. I missed something. Where is the link for the Glory Shawl?


----------



## Gwen Webster (Nov 1, 2011)

Love your scarves and boy I have a few little balls around hmm may just try one. 
love your black based one that is lovely.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> These 'ten-stitch' patterns are good for left-over balls of yarn. I'm putting anything longer than two yards into them. Yes, there will be one heck of a lot of yarn ends to work in afterwards, but that's brainless work and good for knitting meetings where the chatter makes doing complicated patterns risky. The risk is that a mistake will be made and you'll spend the next day ripping back to repair it!
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ten-stitch-blanket
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ten-stitch-twist
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/double-ten-stitch
> ...


Thank you. The 10 stitch projects are amazing!
pzoe


----------



## izitso (Mar 16, 2011)

I use the little bits and pieces for crocheting afghans.


----------



## TNKnitter (Jan 3, 2012)

I NEVER throw away yarn! I have a bag and sometimes I use i for wrapping gifts, tying up the tomatoes or other plants, tying tags on finished pieces that I sell (both jewelry and knitted things), if its wool, I use it for the center of dryer balls, for repairs or small decorations, for projects I see here on on other websites......
I LOVE YARN!


----------



## procrastin8or (Jul 1, 2011)

Dowager said:


> O.K. I missed something. Where is the link for the Glory Shawl?


I think it was right on the first page of this thread. Check the 10 stitch sites listed.


----------



## Mayanmoon (Dec 10, 2011)

I take all my leftover yarn or yarn I no longer want to use to the local Senior Citizens Center.


----------



## wlbindub (May 21, 2011)

I use my left over yarn balls for making swatches and trying new stitches, crochet small flowers, and cut some up in smaller pieces and put in ziploc and are always handy when I start a new project for marking the RS (right side). So many ideas here...


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

I actually made a shawl out of odds and ends. Of course you need to have enough of them in matching colours.


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

Depending o yarn I use in baby booties and bonnets or caps.
Do the instep of a different colour or the turn back on the cap


----------



## Ranger371 (Oct 29, 2011)

Love your ideas, but what are dryer balls??


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

spinninggill said:


> Try 'freeform'. This can be all knitting,all crochet or better still a mixture of both. Even VERY small lengths of lovely yarn can be used. For inspiration check out Prudence Mapstone's site www.knotjustknitting.com She is also on Ravelry.
> If you or anyone else is located in East central Scotland, I teach freeforming.PM me for further info.


Will you become an independent country in the near future?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

jennyb said:


> I might use the Russian join and no end to weave in.
> jennyb


What is a 'Russian join'?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

scrubsewer said:


> Left overs;
> 
> Someone needs to write a book.
> scrubsewer


Great idea! The world is full of successful projects that started out as leftovers or remnants!


----------



## TNKnitter (Jan 3, 2012)

Dryer balls are wonderful!

http://www.crunchybetty.com/how-to-make-felted-wool-dryer-balls?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+CrunchyBetty+%28Crunchy+Betty%29


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

domesticgod said:


> galaxycraft said:
> 
> 
> > I use it to stuff cat toys.
> ...


I know people give their left over yarns to birds but I wouldn't do it as we had a bird hung in the door way of it's birdhouse with string from somewhere and it was awful to look out the kitchen window and see.

People really do need to be careful what they are tossing out.

I crochet yoyo's with my left overs and when I have a wastebasket full I make an afghan.

Also if one donates to animal shelters you can crochet one color after another and make 2 squares and then sandwich the wrong sides together to make a warm pad to lay on.


----------



## Gwen Webster (Nov 1, 2011)

As an ardent birder I was going to speak up about this as well,
It is horrid to see little birds dead because some one thought they were doing them a favour, They finally don't have those bottle rings here any more, they killed more birds!!. Remember the ones that held 6 bottles of pop or water together? they were deadly to water fowl - necks caught in loops, caught under water and drowned them!!
Thanks for having the courage I did not.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Gwen Webster said:


> As an ardent birder I was going to speak up about this as well,
> It is horrid to see little birds dead because some one thought they were doing them a favour, They finally don't have those bottle rings here any more, they killed more birds!!. Remember the ones that held 6 bottles of pop or water together? that was in Happy Feet!they were deadly to water fowl - necks caught in loops, caught under water and drowned them!!
> Thanks for having the courage I did not.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

tara1877 said:


> does any one have a good use for the left over yarn that is never enough to do anything with. i really hate to throw it out.
> please help


I just found this link:

http://www.knit-a-square.com/knitting-instructions.html


----------



## Ranger371 (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for the site about dryer balls!! I am going to try these!! Do not like to use fabric softener, youngest child had sensitive skin so just got out of the habit. Of course he is 31 and married and I have not done his laundry in years, but I still do not use it!


----------



## Lowem (Jan 10, 2012)

I also have so much left over yarn and did not know what to do with them. Thank you so much for sharing and for the links to ravelry.


----------



## jennyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Check it out on YouTube. It has visual which is much better than I could explain


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Gwen Webster said:


> As an ardent birder I was going to speak up about this as well,
> It is horrid to see little birds dead because some one thought they were doing them a favour, They finally don't have those bottle rings here any more, they killed more birds!!. Remember the ones that held 6 bottles of pop or water together? they were deadly to water fowl - necks caught in loops, caught under water and drowned them!!
> Thanks for having the courage I did not.


Part of this problem is that you can't just put the leftover yarn out, it needs to be snipped into lengths of 2" or less when you leave it for nesting materials.


----------



## page62 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi 

would you share the pattern for your cup cakes scrubsewer

Thank you in advance
page 62


----------



## page62 (Nov 24, 2011)

where will I find the pattern for dryer balls, I have the plastic ones, but I live in apartment and they say my dryer is too noisy so had to stop using them, would be greatful If I could get the pattern for the dryer balls.

Thank you in advance
Page62


----------



## TNKnitter (Jan 3, 2012)

page62 said:


> where will I find the pattern for dryer balls, I have the plastic ones, but I live in apartment and they say my dryer is too noisy so had to stop using them, would be greatful If I could get the pattern for the dryer balls.
> 
> Thank you in advance
> Page62


Here are the directions for the dryer balls again. They got lost in all the wonderful ideas. I am making these this week. You can google "wool dryer balls" for the benefits of using them and other ways to make them....and places to buy them.

http://www.crunchybetty.com/how-to-make-felted-wool-dryer-balls?utm_source=feedburner&utm...


----------



## TBarnes (Oct 27, 2011)

These look like fun little bracelets made from sock yarn. I haven't had a chance to try them yet. The pattern is free on Ravelry. http://www.sweaterscapes.com/loopedbraceletpattern.pdf


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

I was wondering if you could just wrap 100% wool around the plastic dryer balls and put them in a nylon footee in the washer and then a hot dryer? Or do you think they have to be solid wool to work? I saw at a craft fair that a weave had taken nylon feet and legs from panty hose and stuffed them with all they bit and pieces and tied a crocheted chain around it. She said that you could wash them and felt them right along with your laundry. I didn't buy them and then forgot where her stall was located. My little blue balls make alot of noise bumping around in the dryer until the get softened with the heat. I too find this annoying.


----------



## TNKnitter (Jan 3, 2012)

I think they need to be all wool to do the job they are suppose to do. The wool absorbs moisture and cuts down on drying time as well as wrinkles.


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you for letting me not waste my time wrapping the plastic balls.


----------



## sdostman (Jun 9, 2011)

I love the knitting also hate the sewing and putting together. So one stitch at a time I force myself or my projects would never be completed.


----------



## conniew40227 (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi Tara, My friend uses hers to add to stuffing for toys and stuffed animals. Connie


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

What is a "Russian join"?


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

I am in the middle of making a multi-colored afghan and will still have some left over so am thinking of making another afghan of multi-colored granny squares.


----------



## page62 (Nov 24, 2011)

Will you share the pattern for your cup cake pin cushions they are sooo cute
Page 62


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

Jokim said:


> jennyb said:
> 
> 
> > I might use the Russian join and no end to weave in.
> ...


You loop the ends of two different yarns together and knit it into the piece. There are several tutorials on YouTube. I've used it a couple of times but am not sure whether or not I like it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

pb54116 said:


> Jokim said:
> 
> 
> > jennyb said:
> ...


I just watched it on google and it looks interesting. I'm sure there won't be bump from the knot of the yarn joining.


----------



## TNKnitter (Jan 3, 2012)

I just finished making wool dryer balls. They turned out very good, I think. I found some wool sweaters at the thrift shop and cut them in strips for the centers. I used roving on the outside. 
Some of the advantages of using them are:
* No chemicals that are in fabric softener or dryer sheets
* Less wrinkling
* Up to 25% less drying time, because the balls separates the clothes and the wool absorbs moisture.
* They are pretty and nice to feel and look at, or for kids to play with.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

TNKnitter...what size are the wool dryer balls?


----------



## TNKnitter (Jan 3, 2012)

Felted, they are about the size of a tennis ball or a little bigger.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

TNKnitter said:


> Felted, they are about the size of a tennis ball or a little bigger.


Thanks!


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

The Craftsy newsletter for today has a couple of projects for using leftover yarns. http://craftsy.createsend1.com/t/ViewEmail/j/0680BAAE1BBA1331/59E91F9B796B52AE2540EF23F30FEDED


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Ranger371 said:


> Love your ideas, but what are dryer balls??


Dryer balls are felted wool balls - usually 4 inches across. You make three (just google instructions which are simple). I no longer use fabric softener. Using 3 balls, there are fewer wrinkles and clothes dry faster. Can you beat that???

pzoe


----------

